# Solid Trout & Red Action



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Sitting at the Houston Fishing Show - Posting up yesterday's results from Captain TJ & Harold - Here is what the customers said about their trip..."Chris-As always, another first class stay at the lodge. Yesterday was a classic winter wade... fishing trip with steady action chunking tops, tails and corkies. Harold has us grinding it out yesterday which resulted in full limits of reds and 20 trout. The staff was great as usual and the lodge was still running great without you!!!!" Jeff L.

TTF Black Magic tipped with 1/16oz heads worked over grass proved best while using BFL65 rods. Key in on diving brown pelicans.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"Top Water" - Spring Sprung Today*

According to BFL Captain TJ "Top water action was off the hook today, and it was like fishing in the spring." He had the pleasure to wade with Russell G. and crew while accommodating the other part of his party drift fishing.

The lodge welcomed in Mark S. with guests Friday evening for a weekend session.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Chef Austin & Grill Master Sherman and staff*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Saturday's Winds "Spring Reds"*

All reds handled with the BFL7M rods. Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More pics*

*Lance W.*
03-05-2012
TJ. was great!Very professional and extremely helpful.The weather was far from perfect with the winds out of the north,but TJ. compensated for it and put us where the fish were.Considering the conditions,we could not have expected anything better. The food was outstanding.Being in the food business,I think offering this type of upscale cuisine will attract an even larger audience.The steak with the chipotle and Shiner Bock marianade was awesome. Chef Austin is a great addition to your staff. We've hosted many fishing trips and this one by far was the best yet.

*T.G.*
03-05-2012
Had the best time ever...Keep letting Chef Austin change it up in the kitchen. He did good.


----------

